# Complete weed program in tiffton 44 , costal and sumrall 007 hybrid bermuda grass?



## jdm13 (Jun 23, 2011)

I currently have 160 acres in these three grasses and i am having a time fighting just about every grass and weed they make. i have been using grazone, 2 4 d, and msma. i have seen where some of yall spray roundup or ignite i just cant make myself do that and you can only spray msma 1 time a year and still feed the hay. my question is does anyone use a premerge herbicide or how do yall control the grasses when they come back there is just way to many to spot spray and i am trying to get these fields to where there is nothing but bermuda grass. i am in central mississippi with fairly flat ground any help would be appreciated and thank in advance


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

First off I would scratch the MSMA or at least not mention it in public.

There are any number of herbicides that selectivly control some weeds and not others.

When the season is over you might consider Velpar or one of the other pre emerge herbicides labeled for your crop.

Hopefully your state has a forage and a weed specilest who can fill you in on what is labeled for your location.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

The chemical you are searching for may be Pastora. See below:

http://www2.dupont.com/Land_Management/en_US/news_events/news_releases/CPC%2004-10_Pastora_FedReg_NR_040910_final.pdf

Vincent


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

recommened 1.5 oz pastora with 4 oz 41% glycophosfate 7 days after first cut use non ionic suffacant and 3 to 5 oz per acre amoniam sulfate took out dallas ryegrass bahia if had a weed problem would ad grazone at rate dont look for two weeks the get ready thr grass is coming


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pastora by dupont mixed with 24D works great for me.....expensive tho, leave that msma for the turf farmers not sure it should be sprayed even once on hay.....I'm just saying.....tried a product this year called weed master that I tried on a field, seemed to do a good job although the jury may still be out on that one.


----------



## cgoolsby (Oct 20, 2011)

Cimarron, is what I spray on my bermuda fields


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I heard the cimarron, was a good product. Little less expensive than Pastora...probably cause it's made by someone other than dupont. The Pastora is about 35.00 acre if applied according to directions...then add 24d....ouch too much. The Pastora does a good job on sandbur and Bahia


----------

